# Help! Crowded cage or seperation?



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

So I have 4 rats and they are all related (mom and 3 daughters). I also have 2 cages, the living world rat resort. I know that 1 of those cages is big enough for only 2 Rats. I have no way of connecting the 2 cages but I don't want to seperate the rats, they all love each other very much. Right now they all share one crowded cage. What can I do?!?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Could you maybe post pictures and we could help you find a way to attach the two cages?


----------



## ratmam (Dec 11, 2014)

yes i would like too see a picture too.i have attached two cages too for my raties.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Pictures never seem to work on here for me. I can try but they are always too big or something


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Do you guys have instagram?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

What are the brand names of the two cages?


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Living world rat resort starter kit


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Couldn't you just cut a hole in the bottom of one cage, cut a similar hole in the top of the other cage and then wire them together?


----------



## Wieju (Jan 25, 2015)

If the problem is that you only have one door than clipping the bars of the cage would be an option to get a second opening and then you would be able to attach a tube.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

If you don't want to cut apart a cage (and I couldn't blame you), is it possible to clamp the two together so the doors line up? Of course this means you can't just open a door and reach in. You'd have to unsocket one cage from another, but if you're giving them attention, then you're likely to just have the doors open anyway, right? Just an idea without having dealt with the cages before.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I would want to modify the cage in such a way that I could reverse it and be able to put it back to single cages. I'm concerned with cutting it because I wouldn't be able to fix it and it would probably look bad.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I have two cages stacked on top of each other. A rat manor on the bottom and a Martin's Rat Cubbyhole on top. During the day, I keep the doors open and the rats climb to wherever they want to be. At night they all sleep in the rat manor (3 rats). Although now that I have a baby, the baby sleeps up top and the two grown girls sleep down below. I've kept rats this way for years, using varying cages. The biggest disadvantage to doing it this way is that if you have an elderly or ill rat, they might not appreciate the vertical climb. Young, healthy rats manage this quite well. I realize my cage situation is unusual, but i'm just putting it here to give you some alternate ideas.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Can you host the images through a site like imgur or photobucket?

I would rather an ugly cage that meets the minimum humane requirements of habitats than a crowded cage or one with separated loves. If you cut wire to combine them, you can reattach it even without welding. Metal loops like for jewelry making or even zip ties will reconnect the wire.


----------



## ratmam (Dec 11, 2014)

you can also take off the plastic bottom of on of the cages, and cut the wire roof of the other cage,and then join them together with these (i always forget the name  )


----------



## ratmam (Dec 11, 2014)

if you want single cages again,just put the bottom on the one,and with the plastic wires (i fount it!) the roof in the other one again.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

here we go:








or this one
http://i.imgur.com/6WEFCUs.jpg


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I cant bear the idea of seperating these cuties


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybe look on craigslist? I got a FN for only $50. You can find cheap cages pretty easily. Or do what ratmam suggested, take off the top of one, bottom of other and zip-tie them together.


----------



## ratmam (Dec 11, 2014)

beautifull rats!!!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would only cut a hole in the top of one cage, forego the pan and attach.


----------



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

Definitely check Craigslist! I got a DCN for $80 - totally worth it


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm in Canada so we don't have craigslist but I will check kijiji Amazon and eBay. I just got these cages and I don't think my mom would be pleased if I cut them or sold them. She already thinks it was stupid of me to get rid of the guinea pig cage they used to live in to get these.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd have to agree with nanashi. That would be the easiest (and most reversible) way to stack your cages so that they have more room. If you do decide to cut a hole in the top of one, you can easily cover the hole with wire mesh if you need to separate them again. The hole doesn't have to be very big, just enough for them to easily climb through.


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

You can even put like a PVC pipe corner in the hole, a big one that they can get through easily, that way you don't have to worry about them hurting themselves on the wire


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Update: I have just been leaving the cage doors open for them to go from one cage to the other whenever they want, i dont like it this way but i dont want to cut the cages because then i wont be able to sell them if i ever want a different cage or something


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Someone had a great idea of just putting a tube connecting one opening to the other cage's opening.

(I didn't really read the comments, so sorry if this was repeated!)


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

You could leave the doors open. Get some hardware cloth from a nearby hardware store. Cut two pieces of hardware cloth the size to cover the door openings. Buy something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Ware-Tunnels-...=UTF8&qid=1430689248&sr=1-6&keywords=pet+tube Cut openings in the hardware cloth to fit the tunnel into zip tie or wire twist the covers over the door openings and let your rats go from cage to cage that way.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Mene posted this on one of my threads:


----------

